# Peach Glazed Stuffed Pork Chops



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

Peach Glazed Stuffed Pork Chops

1 8 1/2 oz. can sliced peaches
1/3 cup hot water
2 T. margarine or butter
2 cups Stove Top Chicken Flavord Stuffing Mix in Cannister
4 1" thick pork chops, cut pocket for stuffing
1/2 cup peach preserves
2 T. dijon mustard

Heat oven to 350
Drain and dice peaches, reserving syrup
Mix water and margarine in bowl; stir in stuffing mix, peaches and syrup.  Fill pork chop pockets with stuffing.
Arrange pork shops in 13x9 inch pan.
Mix preserves and mustard; brush over chops.  Bake for 60 minutes or until cooked through.
Bake any remaining stuffing in a casserole 30 minutes.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

oooh, yum!  trying this next time we have pork chops.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

this is one of my favs. had it in a restaurant once in rockefeller center. thanks abj for the recipe. i have some nice thick chops that needed a good new way to get into me belly...


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

Your very welcome.  Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## amber (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe.  I'll be making these this weekend.  Sounds yummy!  I usually make thin pork chops, so I hope I dont mess these up.  I'll cook them for an hour like you mentioned.

I have one question abjcooking.  Since the chops cook for one hour, and there is the peach glaze on top of the chops, do you put foil over them and then remove towards the end, so as not to have burnt glaze?  Or maybe I should add the glaze half way through baking them?


----------



## chez suz (Dec 18, 2004)

Amber although its not my recipe..by looking at it I would say that the temp. is moderate and should not burn..what I would probably do is put some on at the begining and then again half way through.


----------



## amber (Dec 18, 2004)

chez suz said:
			
		

> Amber although its not my recipe..by looking at it I would say that the temp. is moderate and should not burn..what I would probably do is put some on at the begining and then again half way through.



Thanks chez sus


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 18, 2004)

Amber,
I always use 1" or thicker chops.  If you have to use a smaller (thinner)one I would probably cut back the cooking time a little.  I'm just not sure how easy it would be to stuff.

As far as the glaze buring, the sauce will only burn on the pan if it runs down, but it will not burn on the chops.  I have found that the best thing to do here is put the chops in a pan to where they fit pretty close together.  This will keep the sauce from running down on the pan and spreading out, thus allowing the sugar on the pan to burn.

Let me know how they turn out.  If you have any other questions let me know and hopefully I will be able to answer them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 19, 2004)

This recipe sound very good.  My yougest daughter made a sweet & sour sauce with peaches as the base that impressed the heck out of me.  This recipe sounds similar.  And I so love pork, especially when it's tender and juicy, with a touch of saltiness and the sweet & sour flavors of fruit.  Thanks for this recipe.  I will be trying it.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Dec 19, 2004)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Amber,
> I always use 1" or thicker chops.  If you have to use a smaller (thinner)one I would probably cut back the cooking time a little.  I'm just not sure how easy it would be to stuff.
> 
> As far as the glaze buring, the sauce will only burn on the pan if it runs down, but it will not burn on the chops.  I have found that the best thing to do here is put the chops in a pan to where they fit pretty close together.  This will keep the sauce from running down on the pan and spreading out, thus allowing the sugar on the pan to burn.
> ...



Ok, thanks for your reply.  Just one more question, did you use glass or metal baking pan?  Oh and I did end up buying the 1" chops.  This recipe is similar to one I do with chicken, called apricot chicken.  I'll post it in the chicken and turkey forum.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 19, 2004)

Amber,
I use a glass dish, but I'm not sure it makes much of a difference.  I only use glass because it is the only one I have that fits closely to the chops.  I look forward to getting your chicken recipe, it souds right up my ally.
Thanks


----------



## amber (Dec 19, 2004)

abjcooking, 

The pork chops came out fantastic!  1 hour @ 350 was perfect.  I think me and my hubby could have split one of those between us.  We are so full!  I made rice and peas with it, plus having the stuffing, omg, we had to go for a walk right away lol.  I would recommend this to everyone.  Thanks again abjcooking.

btw, I did end up using a glass baking dish, and also glazed them when I put them in the oven, and then again half way through, then broiled just for a minute to get it carmelized a bit more cause we like it a little crusty.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 19, 2004)

Amber,
I'm glad you and your family enjoyed them.  They definitly can be filling.  We usually just have a small side salad with it.


----------

